# Looking for pictures with timbrens!



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys, i am strongly considering putting a set of timbrens on my 2003 regular cab short box gmc with a boss straight blade on it. i have the bars cranked almost all the way up, and it carries the plow OK, but id like to let the bars down some and not have it squat to badly, this is where im hoping the timbrens will help.

Im looking for photos of 1/2 ton chevys with timbrens, or before and after shots with the plow on or off and with it up and down. will the trucks ride be worse then it is now with the bars cranked all the way up? thanks in advance guys, i Tried searching for pics but didnt come up with much.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have a plow yet, but I put timbrens on the front and back of my '03 ecsb 1500 and the ride quality didn't change.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't crack those bars up all the... That is way to much ! ! ! ! Put some weight in the back to compensate...Some over the wheels and some behind the wheels... My 01 2500 HD had front end drupe I cranked them two turns and that was fine... Leveled the truck pretty much I could go maybe 1-2 more turns...But will probably use weight to compensate the little difference... ! ! ! ! But all the way &^#^*)()^&^#


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rich, thanks for your concern, but i am not new to chevy trucks, and this is the reason im asking about timbrens, so i dont need so much ballast in the back. my truck is my daily driver, and when im not plowing i like to just drop the plow off in my pole barn and not have to pull a bunch of sand bags out of the back of my truck . Rich i also see your an operating engineer....Just curious what number you guys are over there... im 324 up here in michigan.


----------



## 04HDBoss (Dec 25, 2007)

I have timbrens on my 04 chevy with Boss 8ft poly straight blade and it handles it very well.. Didn't change anything else..


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anybody have pictures?


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

I only have pics of my 3/4 ton but will tell you the truck will only squat about a 1/2" with the Timbrens on. You will absolutely notice the diffrence.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya absolutely no worries cranking the bars all the way up.I see that done all the time and on top of that the lift/leveling keys they have put them way past what the stock keys can go and no one seems to have trouble so crank away. My cc diesel barely squats no balast and still have several turns on my t bars left.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't have any pictures of before but i have timbrens on both of my 1/2 ton trucks and they work good, if your using the t-bars of leveling the timbrens will still help especially when cornering with the plow on as far as the ballast it's more for just that ballast, however many people don't use ballast and they can plow just fine. Keep in mind the timbrens probably wont affect the ride of your truck with the t-bars turned up all the way, so after all that they are a good investment and i would recommend them good luck. Joe


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

ONEBAD ::local 139 Operating Engineers...I use my daily trk for plowing it is HD so i keep a little weight in it it helps the ride...I do add extra weight when plowing.... Solid block it doesn"t take much to put in or take out.... Oh I did put in Timbrens the ride wasn't bad I cranked the Tbars two turns ,man what a difference I realy like the ride better...I think the Tbars were turn down a bit before I bought the Truck... The timbrens where under to much pressure....I hope work picks up & soon.....


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually we are still working. It was supposed to be a slow year, but we have been busy all year so far. i actually need laid off because i plow snow in the winter. i just hope we can get some road work in the spring, things are looking slim right now!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Be glad you are working ....Our bald headed Governor keeps taking money out of the Highway fund to put into the School fund ...Our roads need help real fast....The only hope we have is if the next Pres puts money into the infrastructure...I don't work in the highway area much.... But all areas are hurting...


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I just put timbrins on my one ton 
the plow was contently bottoming out 
what a diffrence with the load 
worth every penny 
dosnt affect the ride or look any diffrent without the load


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

My tahoe is a 1/2 ton. I have timbrens on the front and there is only about a 1/2 inch drop. I have the tbars cranked up all the way. The truck sits level when i have more weight in the back. Ill try to get pics without the plow on and close ups of the timbrens with the plow on later. hope these help in the mean time...


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Just went out and measured.

With no weight on the front end, the center of the bottom of the wheel well sits 6.5 inches above the tire.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

With the plow up, the suspension dropped about 1 in. Hope these help. I dont have before pictures right now. I'll try to find a pic of the stock bushing next to the timbren


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! good pictures, but looks like the tahoe's due for some rubber! how hard was it to install these timbrens? how are they bolted on?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

If you take the tires off it will take you 20 to 30 minutes. If that. One bolt for everything. The package comes with everything you need. I dont know why some guys pay to have them installed. I know a friend of mine was quoted like 150 to install them. What a waste of money...:realmad:


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have SUSPENSION MAXX Keys and mine aren't cranked at all and its still to high. Does the Timbrens make it ride any different?


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Since mine is a 1500, there was nothing to to unbolt. The old one popped right out witha small pry bar and the new one pops right in. Just got to jack the front up from the frame so that the suspension can hang. You can even leave the wheel on if you want to save time. I thought I read somewhere that the timbrens for the 2500 were bolt on. I think they are alittle bit taller than 1500 model.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Doom & Gloom;663133 said:


> I have SUSPENSION MAXX Keys and mine aren't cranked at all and its still to high. Does the Timbrens make it ride any different?


The ride is a little bit stiffer but I think its more from the tbars being cranked up all the way. When the plow is on the front definately feels softer going over bumps and small road dips


----------



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

*stiffer ride*

I gained 1/2" by putting on the timbrens. Haven't touched the T-bars yet. I need to crank them, because I am riding on the timbrens and its a little bumpy.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Tim's Installed on a F150 4x4 3600Fgvw with 2 1/2 spacer lift and 285's, they sit approx 1/4" off table, ride is normal, don't feel bump on road, actually rides smoother on our lovely city streets with quality pot holes.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Here are some shot that I took this morning of how the truck sits on timbrens. Inside I have car seats and toys etc, and 12 bags of salt in the back. I recently had the swing out mount fabbed so that I could load/unload salt and the snow blower from the back.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Onebadbowtie86;662989 said:


> Thanks a bunch! good pictures, but looks like the tahoe's due for some rubber! how hard was it to install these timbrens? how are they bolted on?


Not sure if your still following this thread but I found pics of my install 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30215&page=2


----------



## blkz06 (Dec 29, 2008)

Where can I get timbrens for an 08 2500 silverado?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Emstaxi;696051 said:


> Not sure if your still following this thread but I found pics of my install
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30215&page=2


Emstaxi I noticed in your withplow pics it looks like the mount for the timbren is bent, now looking at your pre timbren pics it defenitly IS bent.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;696697 said:


> Emstaxi I noticed in your withplow pics it looks like the mount for the timbren is bent, now looking at your pre timbren pics it defenitly IS bent.


Are you saying that b/c the Timbren sits on an angle? I thought the same thing, but my truck never worked a day in its life before I got it and my front Timbrens sit just like his.

I think this was a bad design by Timbren. The wedge needs a steeper angle so it will hit flat against the A-Arm.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Blkz06,

Look at the top of the page. There is a link to michigan truck spring. www.truckspring.com All types of timbren and air lift products, most with free shipping. They know their stuff!

Regards,
Dan


----------



## blkz06 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks dmcenery!


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;696697 said:


> Emstaxi I noticed in your withplow pics it looks like the mount for the timbren is bent, now looking at your pre timbren pics it defenitly IS bent.


Nope, it's not bent. It's designed to be at that angle so that when the LCA is in compression, it has a flat contact with the Timbren. That Timbren will compress down to only 1" thick at full compression.


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;696697 said:


> Emstaxi I noticed in your withplow pics it looks like the mount for the timbren is bent, now looking at your pre timbren pics it defenitly IS bent.


If you mean the plate that the timbrens attaches to, it does look bent, but it could be differing angles of the pictures.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bersh you saved me the trouble, I was just going to post the pics. I guess I could be ******** but I say IT IS BENT


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have them in all of my trucks, front and rear. Jack the truck up, use a plyers to pull out the factory "load bumpers" place the new ones and drop the truck. It takes about 10 minutes, honestly.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Epic Lawn Care;706903 said:


> I have them in all of my trucks, front and rear. Jack the truck up, use a plyers to pull out the factory "load bumpers" place the new ones and drop the truck. It takes about 10 minutes, honestly.


Amen to that! The only thing I recomend is hitting the top of the Timbren with some lube. I couldn't get mine in until I hit it with lube (PB Blaster). Then it took ~5 minutes to do the other side.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

timbrens will not affect the ride at all, its basically a bigger snubber then the factory


----------

